# Travel Insurance Vs Medicare



## LiamR14 (Nov 10, 2016)

HI all,

Girlfriend and I are due to fly to Oz at the start of October from the UK. We are looking at travel insurance just now but is working out quite expensive due to her previously having an operation on her ear.

I am just wondering if we really need insurance or does Medicare offer the same cover to us as we (the UK) have the reciprocal agreement with Australia?

for example, would Medicare cover another operation on her ear if it was ever required, or would we need insurance for that?

thank you,
liam.


----------



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi Liam

You definitely should get travel insurance. While Australia and UK have reciprocal healthcare arrangements, it is not foolproof. Chances are you'll have nothing to worry about, but it's still a risk not having travel insurance. 

Australia Trip Planner


----------



## Jackson Tai (Oct 10, 2018)

*Medicare Breakdown*

Hi Liam,

Medicare provides coverage for surgeries under 2 categories:

Part A: The whole amount is covered if you need surgery urgently
Part B: Part of the amount is covered if the surgery is not urgent

Furthermore, check with your travel insurance as well, they might not cover further medical treatment for an injury that was received prior to travelling.

My recommendation is to check if your travel insurance covers further medical treatment for an injury that was received prior to travelling.
If they do, go with them, if you can't find any, don't bother with travel insurance.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

What did you end up doing?


----------



## Mingenty (Jul 6, 2019)

For any information regarding travel and insurance you can Contact AXA Assistance USA.


----------

